# Which is the best game ever you think



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

my best game is Tomb Raider2,the game which makes me irritate and gave lots of thinking to me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2007)

original mario bros. and contra(8 bit ones)


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

Starcraft. Unmatched even today in core characteristics of an RTS.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 3, 2007)

Gta Sa


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2007)

Mafia.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

tried searching ? first this is not the gamerz section.. and second this thread is not to be produced .. closed


----------

